# Char Grilled Oysters



## BGKYSmoker (May 29, 2021)

I guess this would fall in the fish area.

Got a good deal on some Gulf oysters.

Been while since i been to Felix's or Acme oysters in NOLA.
Like Acme better so i made their oysters.

Sliced green onion.







2 sticks butter melting. Add some garlic and the green onions. 2 T white wine






Went with 1 T this added to the butter mix.






2 T.






1 T worcy sauce and 2 T lemon juice.
Simmer for 5 mins.






I had to throw out 3 oysters cuz they didnt look right.






Now to the kettle. Top with the Acme mix and some fresh grated parm.







Some hot sauce. 












Didnt last long







Round 2.












Ok im done.....Until tomorrow


----------



## jcam222 (May 29, 2021)

Oh man yes!! I’d love to tear all those up! I’ve never really like them raw but cooked I just love oysters.


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 29, 2021)

Delicious! Very rich, but delicious.


----------



## WI Smoker77 (May 30, 2021)

Wow, those look incredible.  Don't have a lot of access to oysters and good seafood around here, but will definitely
try to remember this recipe when I do get some!  Thanks for sharing. Big Like!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 30, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve never really like them raw but cooked I just love oysters




Makes two of us...  

Rick...  drop a little chunk of your fav. cheese on there just before taking them off the grill... 

Wore out many a grills from their salt water....


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 30, 2021)

I absolutely love oysters. I think that I can eat my weight in raw to VERY lightly steamed oysters. Yours look fantastic.


----------



## casmurf (May 30, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> I guess this would fall in the fish area.
> 
> Got a good deal on some Gulf oysters.
> 
> ...


Acme oysters are ok next time you need to try Dragos I think he started the chargrill oyster craze. They are the best !!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 30, 2021)

Been to Dragos also. Like Acme better.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2021)

I love raw oysters, but those sure look good to me.
I could eat that whole batch!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 30, 2021)

I'm with the not raw group but those would be a great snack.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2021)

Looks Delicious, Rick!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 30, 2021)

Those look great Rick, nice job!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 30, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Makes two of us...
> 
> Rick...  drop a little chunk of your fav. cheese on there just before taking them off the grill...
> 
> Wore out many a grills from their salt water....



I used this.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 30, 2021)

See...  great minds think alike ...


----------

